# Rescue Litter - CANADA British Columbia (Includes some REX!)



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey everyone,

This is the other litter I took in, so noone else would snatch them up as snake food. The owner was misinformed by a petstore that the males testicles drop at 6 months... so she had a female and male living together. Both parents are black hooded, the dad is a rex. Dad is from a petstore in Vernon (unnamed) and mom is from Totalpet Kelowna (I didnt know they sold live.) All the babies are soooo cute and they are extremly friendly. I put my hand in the cage and they all try to sit on it 

Again this litter is small because mom was young when she got prengant. They have been fed a good diet simular to suebees with treats and vanilla ensure. They have also been treated with Revolution. Dad is older and has always been in great health.

We are asking for an adoption fee, but we also need hammocks/toys and other ratty items. 

Genders are guarenteed before they leave me - I dont make mistakes there. They are numbered for ease, they will all be getting names in the next few days.

Their date of birth is: Febuary 21st 2010









Number 1 - Black broken back female with black eyes.









Number 2 - Fawn bareback male with a tiny (barely visable) thin stripe down his back. Hes got dark red eyes and is possibly a dilute (I dont know his genetics)









Number 3 - Black hooded female with black eyes.









Number 4 - Black mismarked hooded female with black eyes.









Number 5 - Black caped with black back spot and white head spot. Black eyes. Male. *ADOPTED*









Jayjay - Black broken back female, solid 'J' on her back. W/ black eyes. *AVAILABILITY WITHHELD DUE TO INJURY*









Number 7 - Fawn capped REX male. Dark red eyes. *ADOPTED*









Number 8 - Black (although he has the lightest shade of black... almost dark grey) capped with white head spot. Male, black eyes.









Number 9 - Black broken back Female, black eyes.









Number 10 - Black hooded REX male, black eyes. *ADOPTED*









Number 11 - Black capped, with back spot (that kind of looks like a heart) and a white head spot. Female REX









Number 12 - Black bareback with head spot and belly spot! Male, REX - *ADOPTED*









Number 13 - Fawn capped REX female









Number 14 - Black hooded REX male.


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Rescue Litter needing great homes - Some rex.*

Ugh I wish I lived close to you! That fawn capped Rex female (13) is seriously a cutie


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Rescue Litter needing great homes - Kelowna, BC (Includes some REX!)*

Congrats! lol

They're adorable. Good luck finding homes for them.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

According to rat guide revolution should not be used in rats under 4 months of age.

http://ratguide.com/meds/antiinfectives/selamectin_revolution.php


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Revolution is off label for rats and as far as I know there have not been any extensive studies done to determine safety for rats other then determining the Lethal Dose amount. Rat Guide is basing their recommendation off of the original safety study they did in dogs and cats where a kitten that was dosed died suddenly. Rat Guide would NOT be posting that if they did not feel concerned, they do not post maybes or rumors.


----------

